# Kevin Ferguson (Kimbo Slice)



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Slice will make his sanctioned MMA debut against former world champion boxer Ray Mercer at Cage Fury Fighting Championship 5, to be held in Atlantic City, New Jersey on June 23, 2007. 

Who else thinks he will get knocked out? The man can punch but we all know you need more then just punching to win. But he is fighting an over aged boxer so he has a good chance there. Mercer never fought in MMA either so i dunno might just be a boxing match in mma


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know. His street fights are prety brutal. He may not be a force but he will def be a cash cow.

Did you know that Kimbo's brother Rhadi Ferguson was an olympic wrestler and is jeff monsons stregth trainer??


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I don't know. His street fights are prety brutal. He may not be a force but he will def be a cash cow.
> 
> Did you know that Kimbo's brother Rhadi Ferguson was an olympic wrestler and is jeff monsons stregth trainer??


Olympic Judoka actually, and they are NOT brothers, Rhadi is Kimbo's cousin.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ooops!!!!!


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I don't know. His street fights are prety brutal. He may not be a force but he will def be a cash cow.


Ya he would be a cash cow.he would prolly be like tank abbott or something


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

MHughesbestever said:


> Ya he would be a cash cow.he would prolly be like tank abbott or something


Not really. If you take everyone who has viewed and ejoyed on e of kimbos online street fights, brining Kimbo to free cable on spike tv at a UFN, think about how many fans and money that would draw in:wink03:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Who was that white guy that gave Kimbo a beating. I've herd two things one that he was a cop and the other that he was Sean Gannon. I remember his corner pissing about him throwing knees and wrestling a little. Street fighters don't belong in mma anymore. Except Sagat, but his Thai background is immeasurable. I'm iffy if Zangief would be allowed to piledrive though. Man I'm a ****in riot.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Kimbo will win, Mercer is washed up and Kimbo is hungry. Besides this isn't a boxing match, and from what I've read Kimbo has been making an effort to train in MMA. I don't think Mercer can say the same. Personally I think Mercer is just out to make a quick buck and couldn't care less whether he wins or loses. Can you blame him?


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Sean Gannon is a cop. He fought in the UFC at 55 and was destroyed by Brandon Lee Hinkle.



Kimbo is not just a street fighter anymore. He has been training at a real MMA school for several months now. He has also lost a lot of weight and is in much better shape.



Pogo


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good post Pogo. Do you know the fight I'm talking about I've seen four Kimbo Slice fights and this one he gets owned. Pretty sure it's Gannon now that I think about it. And who's been training Kimbo?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldn't say he got owned just gassed really badly. Gannon won that fight no doubt about it, but his face looked worse than Ken's after his first battle with Tito. He was the last man standing though and that's all counts.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Good post Pogo. Do you know the fight I'm talking about I've seen four Kimbo Slice fights and this one he gets owned. Pretty sure it's Gannon now that I think about it. And who's been training Kimbo?




Kimbo has been traing with Marcos Avellan (among other trainers) out of the Free Style Fighting Academy in Miami. 



Pogo


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Sean Gannon is a cop. He fought in the UFC at 55 and was destroyed by Brandon Lee Hinkle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Kimbo is taking this MMA thing seriously, I posted a Kimbo interview in this section like a month ago, it's pretty interesting. He also has the money to train extensively being the bodyguard for the MILFHunter and all:sarcastic12:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Whoever says Kimbo got owned by Gannon didnt watch the fight. He might have lost but it was only cuz he gassed. Gannon's face was hamburger after the fight.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Whoever says Kimbo got owned by Gannon didnt watch the fight. He might have lost but it was only cuz he gassed. Gannon's face was hamburger after the fight.


True, Kimbo has powerful strikes but in a real MMA match Gannon would have won about 6 minutes before he gassed when he had that choke and Kimbo's brother(?) came in to stop the choke.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

If the Gannon fight had been MMA rules his face would've been barbie doll beautiful at the end of the fight cuz he wouldve choked kimbo out like 30 seconds into the fight


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

omg kimbo vs tank abbot i'd pay a $8.99 ppv for that


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I agree. Kimbo is taking this MMA thing seriously, I posted a Kimbo interview in this section like a month ago, it's pretty interesting. He also has the money to train extensively being the bodyguard for the MILFHunter and all:sarcastic12:


he is the body gaurd wow lol


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Kimbo Slice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

pfft please.
Anyone who calls themselves a street fighter but doesn't allow knees or guillotine chokes in his fights?
WTF




"Slice will make his sanctioned MMA debut against former world champion boxer Ray Mercer at Cage Fury Fighting Championship 5, to be held in Atlantic City, New Jersey on June 23, 2007.A video of Slice signing for the fight can be seen on the Cage Fury official website. Slice talks about his upcoming debut in an interview with [1] touchgloves.com. The match is a three-round exhibition utilizing all professional rules of mixed martial arts combat.[3]"


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

*Instresting Possible Kimbo $$Fights$$*

Kimbo vs Mark Hunt
Kimbo vs Bob Sapp
Kimbo vs Brock Lesnar
Kimbo vs Butterbean
Kimbo vs James Thompson
Kimbo vs Hong Mon Choi
Kimbo vs Tank Abbott
Kimbo vs Goldberg
Kimbo vs Fedor Emelianenko :thumb01: :fight02:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

Organik said:


> *Instresting Possible Kimbo $$Fights$$*
> 
> Kimbo vs Mark Hunt
> Kimbo vs Bob Sapp
> ...


all those plus Zulu


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

i dont care if hes going to stand and just throw punches with ray mercer hes going to get knocked out, he got out boxed by boston police officer sean the cannon gannon, for those of you who dont know who ray mercer is, he destroyed former heavyweight champions lennox lewis and tommy morrison so i say kimbo loses.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Kimbo Slice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> pfft please.
> Anyone who calls themselves a street fighter but doesn't allow knees or guillotine chokes in his fights?
> ...


ahahaahahahahahhahaahhaahah, I cant believe kimbo is on Wikipedia...classic :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> ahahaahahahahahhahaahhaahah, I cant believe kimbo is on Wikipedia...classic :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Dude, EVERYONE and EVERYTHING is on wikipedia


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Kimbo has,I've read,been taking his MMA debut very seriously,and has been training MMA for a few months now.Have you guys seen recent pics of Kimbo? He looks like he's dropped 40 or 50 lbs !!


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Organik said:


> *Instresting Possible Kimbo $$Fights$$*
> 
> *Kimbo vs Mark Hunt*
> Kimbo vs Bob Sapp
> ...


Haha Mark Hunt would drop him so ****ing fast.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Organik said:


> *Instresting Possible Kimbo $$Fights$$*
> 
> Kimbo vs Mark Hunt
> Kimbo vs Bob Sapp
> ...


Take out Fedor and we can just start a new divison with those fighters you list and call it the freak show division.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Organik said:


> *Instresting Possible Kimbo $$Fights$$*
> 
> Kimbo vs Mark Hunt
> Kimbo vs Bob Sapp
> ...


Kimbo vs Tank would be a riot,but Kimbo vs Fedor would be a lamb to the slaughter.lol


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> i dont care if hes going to stand and just throw punches with ray mercer hes going to get knocked out, he got out boxed by boston police officer sean the cannon gannon, for those of you who dont know who ray mercer is, he destroyed former heavyweight champions lennox lewis and tommy morrison so i say kimbo loses.


Dude Ray Mercer is like what 46? He's out of shape, hasn't been been in fighting shape for like 10 years and isn't the same fighter that was successful back in the day. He also has zero mma experience and to my knowledge hasn't even trained for mma.

Compare that to someone that is in much better shape, much younger, and much hungier and the result should be obvious


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

Barrym said:


> Kimbo has,I've read,been taking his MMA debut very seriously,and has been training MMA for a few months now.Have you guys seen recent pics of Kimbo? He looks like he's dropped 40 or 50 lbs !!


Link some pics, I wanna see this new and improved Kimbo.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

Cohobow said:


> Link some pics, I wanna see this new and improved Kimbo.


i believe these are it...
Kimbo Slice Ray Mercer Update! (Boxing & MMA News Updates Rumors Interviews)


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Kimbo's a chump. He grows his beard out thick to cushion punches. He snorts coke before his street fights to numb himself and have more energy. He fights people who have no idea what they are doing. He has no KO power. He's not gonna cut people up in MMA with bare knuckles, because he's not gonna have bare knuckles. Unless he learns to fight without coke, and learns to get some KO power behind his punches instead of relying on his sharp knuckles, he will be a flop.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Kimbo's a chump. He grows his beard out thick to cushion punches. He snorts coke before his street fights to numb himself and have more energy. He fights people who have no idea what they are doing. He has no KO power. He's not gonna cut people up in MMA with bare knuckles, because he's not gonna have bare knuckles. Unless he learns to fight without coke, and learns to get some KO power behind his punches instead of relying on his sharp knuckles, he will be a flop.


Interesting, do you have a link? If that's true then his mma career is dead before it even started.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Interesting, do you have a link? If that's true then his mma career is dead before it even started.


link for what? It's just my opinion. Although I did hear from quite a few places that he snorts coke before his street fights and in one of them (I don't remember which one) he goes back by his fence in the middle of it and supposedly snorts another line and goes back out and keeps fighting. He's never knocked anyone out and the only reason he wins his street fights are because he is fighting absolute nobodies and cutting their faces too badly to continue fighting. His punches have no KO power behind them, they are arm punches. But he could learn to punch correctly with some real training.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

it doesnt matter if hes ever trained mma, Kimbo only punches and if you box a former heavyweight champion, his hands will still be better the last thing a man loses is his punch and we all know that George Foreman won the title back in his 50's so we'll see what happens.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

It's hard to say who'll win this one. I know I want to watch it. I doubt it's going to be on ppv in my area so I'll have to wait and see it online I guess. I hope Kimbo gets KO'd.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

LivingDedMan said:


> It's hard to say who'll win this one. I know I want to watch it. I doubt it's going to be on ppv in my area so I'll have to wait and see it online I guess. I hope Kimbo gets KO'd.



yeah same here...i think Kimbo needs a little wake up call.. and realizes these people in the MMA arent your average street fighters..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hes not that good of a Fighter i mean look at the people hes been fighting Real Cans. they dont even know how to throw their hands and when they pit him against someone who knows how to throw KIMBO got KTFO.. so hes also a Terrible Actor hes always in front of the camera on inside the Vip ruins my Concentration.. lol


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

I hope Kimbo gets KO'd 


Thats all i have to say


----------

